# सामान्य मंच > धर्म >  5 विकार का रावण

## garima

परमात्मा ने 5 विकार का त्याग कहा है 
काम
क्रोध
मोह
लोभ
अहंकार
ये ऐसी माया है जो मानव को पथ से भटका देती है। 5 विकार स्त्री के और 5 विकार पुरुष के हो गए 10 
तो इन 10 विकार का विनाश करने के बजाय
मानव 10 मुख वाले दशानन अर्थात् रावण को जलाते है 
जबकि परमात्मा कहता है अपने अंदर के 5 विकार को खत्म करो। 
जिस दिन मायारूपी विकारी रावण को अपने अंदर से मारेंगे 
असल में असली दशहरा तभी होगा।
दशहरा अच्छाई की बुराई पे जीत है 
जब तक खुद को नहीं बदलेगे तब तक  मायारूपी रावण को नहीं मार पायगे ।
पवित्र और पावन बनना है।

----------

